# Are Pasta Boilers much better than pots or kettles?



## jonfields (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm setting up a kitchen that will be cooking a lot of pasta (hundreds of servings at once for a meal delivery service), and I am wondering what people think of pasta boilers. Are they much better than pots? Could I cook my pasta in soup kettles or will it not be boiling fiercely enough? I've cooked pastas in big pots on the stove, but the biggest issues I've had with that is that the pasta sticks very easily to each other, so I've been doing it in smaller batches on the stove which is very time-consuming.

So I'm essentially wondering large commercial pasta boiler vs. large commercial kettle (I'll have this anyway for soups) vs. some other option if anyone has a recommendation.

Thanks so much in advance!


----------

